# victory shooters



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

I got to try some as practice arrows at the range the only bad thing I heard was the outserts bend. If you shot nibs it wouldn't be a problem. Look to be a good arrow I'm probaly going to get a dozen for field archery.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

I love them for Field. If they weren't quite so heavy, I would try them for 3D.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

JimmyP said:


> i love the victory hv they shoot great in 3d but i hear alot of good things about the nanno,s do they shoot that good and do they really shoot flatter.should i try them.the guy that won every single open b turn started off in the season shooting the big hv.s then swapped to the tiny nanno,s.


Matt won the 1st 5-tournaments with the regular X-Ringer V1's..Then the last 2-tournaments he shot the Nanos..They must have been dam good, to change that far into the 3-d season. I know that I wouldn't have been able to change if something was working for me...that's a statement in of itself right there. JMO..I do believe that he's using the Victory Nano's again this yr.


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

If your going to shoot them you would be better off shooting them for field not 3-d.... the reson why is you would want to shoot a bigger diameter arrow(thats tuned for your setup) so you can catch higher scoreing lines!! Yes Matt did change and still won BUT that's Matt, he's a great shot and few could do what he did but as for the other 90% of the shooters we need a bigger arrow to score better on those "not so great shots"


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

i have always shoot the big shafts i think i will pick up a dozen just to try.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

I know a guy that shot open a in ky and never shot an eight with small dia. shafts, so i am thinking they tighten up your scale due to shooting flatter than fat shafts


----------



## NORTHEASTHUNTER (Nov 25, 2010)

IT'S ONLY MONEY , BUY'EM AND TRY'EM ! VICTORY ARE WELL WORTH THE MONEY THEY COST , I SHOOT THE HV 350's AND THEY DO SHOOT FLAT !


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Jimmy....they work fine. It's what works best for you, and what your bow likes is what I am going to tell you. Now, if you were going to go shoot some outdoor, fita or target. I would say go with the vaps for that 90m/70m shooting. Less wind drift and and trajectory at those distances. They also work well when that 14 ring gets log jammed you can slide in between all those fat shafts.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

tim i also love the hv,s does any one make the nock buster points for the hv.s. i know the bigger shafts are good for lines but the if the vaps shoot flatter and group better .a friend of mine said when he shot them his 50 yd mark became his 40 if it thats a big difference when your judging yards. no more known for me.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

i am also waiting to see if they make any changes .


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Just set my Exceed up with VAP's today. Only shot about 50 arrows but, so far they are shooting very well! I like 'em!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

JimmyP said:


> tim i also love the hv,s does any one make the nock buster points for the hv.s. i know the bigger shafts are good for lines but the if the vaps shoot flatter and group better .a friend of mine said when he shot them his 50 yd mark became his 40 if it thats a big difference when your judging yards. no more known for me.


Jimmy....I won't know about a few things for about 5 more days. I do know there was a lot of people wanting the javelin points.


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

jimmy they took 9 yds off my 100yd tape, so they are a great deal flatter shooting


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

Thats what my friend said.if thats true 9 yards off your tape to me would make up bigger shafts if you miss judge a target 3 or 4 yds the smaller arrow that shoots flatter would hit better,


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

most definately..


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

Sentinalonfire said:


> jimmy they took 9 yds off my 100yd tape, so they are a great deal flatter shooting


what made you change to the nanos matt


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

the vaps are the best arrow i have yet to put threw my destroyer. super flat shooting.


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

they tightened up my tape a good bit and they just hit so pretty behind the pin, better than any other arrow ive ever shot. just my two cents worth


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

Im considering the the Vaps nano's as well. What spine would I use for a 60lb bow, 29"dl, 28" arrow. Shooting 100 grain points?


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

i ordered a dozen for me and a dozen for my wife today two people that are great shooters have told me that they take 9 to 10 yards off there tape. if they shoot better than the hv,s than i cant wait.i am at the point were this year instead of buying new bows that i am going to experiment with different arrows.i love the victory HV,S they will be hard to beat but i will put them to the test. i shot the x cutters for 3 years there good to. I shot the xxx and the 30 x.also carbon xpress 350 & ACC there real good .tried the x killers in 3d. to me hv won.so many people say that the vaps group better we will soon see.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

I am going with the 400 spine at 60lb


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

400 spine


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Sentinalonfire said:


> they tightened up my tape a good bit and they just hit so pretty behind the pin, better than any other arrow ive ever shot. just my two cents worth


They slide in a crowded 12/14 pretty good too, don't they...?


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

So would you go with vap's or nano's?


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

400 spine


----------



## vkrules (Aug 31, 2009)

Man they shoot flat, but are a real pain to pull out of rubber.:wink:


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

lol they sure do andy. wish i knew how to post that pic


ABTABB said:


> They slide in a crowded 12/14 pretty good too, don't they...?


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

I shot 350 spine last year but shooting 400 this year with 120 up front. and u betr invest in sum good arrow lube mr jimmy lol


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

Sentinalonfire said:


> I shot 350 spine last year but shooting 400 this year with 120 up front. and u betr invest in sum good arrow lube mr jimmy lol


hey mat what kind of indoor scores are you shooting. did you pick up any bow sponsors this year.


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

we dont shoot spots. i got on with bowtech


----------



## dbwasps2 (Feb 5, 2008)

What launchers are you guys shooting the VAP's off of? (Assuming your using a TT Spring Steel)


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

dbwasps2 said:


> What launchers are you guys shooting the VAP's off of? (Assuming your using a TT Spring Steel)



I shoot mine off a TT Spring Steel with the Baldur blade.

View attachment 969939


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Sentinalonfire said:


> lol they sure do andy. wish i knew how to post that pic


That's 3 VAP's and a X-Ringer, in a group about the size of a X-Killer...lol


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

tim if one of those arrows is yours you need to set the targets farther than 10 yds.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

It was either 29 or 33yds, can't remember which... (that's probably Matt's in the middle)


----------



## mopar4life (Jan 12, 2010)

I love my Victory V Force V1 shafts, they shoot ten times better than my Gold Tips I've had in the past. For spots and 3D this year Im going to go to X-Ringer 350s with the 100gr glue in tips and Blazer X2 vanes. My V1s and the X2 vanes are a deadly combination. Definitely worth the money!


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

mopar4life said:


> I love my Victory V Force V1 shafts, they shoot ten times better than my Gold Tips I've had in the past. For spots and 3D this year Im going to go to X-Ringer 350s with the 100gr glue in tips and Blazer X2 vanes. My V1s and the X2 vanes are a deadly combination. Definitely worth the money!


Now what size shaft is that X-Ringer compared to a alum. like the 26's i shoot now??


----------



## s_house (Mar 12, 2006)

X-ringers are .372 which is about a 24xx size aluminum. I don't have any 24's but it's smaller than my wife's 25's and bigger than my kids 23's


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

ABTABB said:


> That's 3 VAP's and a X-Ringer, in a group about the size of a X-Killer...lol
> 
> View attachment 969965


So you guy's are all shoot the vap's for 3d?


Matt you gonna shoot that tjs too?


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

yup gonna shoot vaps. almost ready


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

me and my friends all ordered some i want to see for my self if they group better and shoot flatter .i have been told they shoot better than the pro tours.and they will takr 9 to 10 yards off your sight tape.these guys that are telling me this i believe. they are both moving into the semi pr pro this year and both have shoot the big shafts .i all so shoot a practice round with Dave cousins last year,which we all know he shoots pro tours he said that he could not find the big shafts that perform as good or he would be shooting them. i watched him on a 50 yard target shoot his first arrow in the 12 on the 5 oclock line and was mad and ask if we mind if he shoot again and pin willed the center of the 12 two more times.yes i know this is dave ,he is a machine.but iwe all have to keep practicing and playing with stuff to improve .thats called experience and fun.i always like to play with new stuff.butt i compete with what i know works and some times i find new stuff that might make little improve ments.and some times i wast lots of money.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

I better just judge ydg..I love the X-Ringer V1's. They are very consistent. The most consistent of the Fat Shafts I have ever tried. I have tried all of them except for the new Full Bore's.
If I were going to try the small diameter shafts it would definitely be the VAPs/Nano's. I should have tried Victorys a while back.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

i am not going away from the x ringers only playing with these others i also may try the full bore's.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

If I try any other, it'll still be a Victory arrow.


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

How do they shoot flatter if they weigh the same as the previous arrow? I can understand the wind drift but not the gravity part.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

i dont know i will let you know when i get them.


----------

